

Here's why Apple doesn't listen to its shareholders - spacestronaut


======
wesnerm2
Fix the link. [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/12/12/apple-shareholders-
di...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/12/12/apple-shareholders-dividend-
repurchase/)

